# Huawei Honor 6



## Zangetsu (Oct 2, 2014)

*img6a.flixcart.com/www/promos/new/20140929-154721-top-banner.jpg


*img6a.flixcart.com/image/mobile/g/d/q/huawei-honor-6-h60-l04-400x400-imaeyawkkdzfd7my.jpeg*img5a.flixcart.com/image/mobile/g/d/q/huawei-honor-6-h60-l04-400x400-imaeyawkz4qukxfb.jpeg

*Key Features:*
5-inch Touchscreen
Expandable Storage Capacity of 32 GB
Android v4.4 (KitKat) OS
Wi-Fi Enabled
13 MP Primary Camera
5 MP Secondary Camera
1.7 GHz Kirin 920 Octa Core Processor

Price: Rs 20k


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

This phone definitely caught my attention, reviews are all positive

Pros:

Battery, its technology and its battery saving app
Top notch Camera big plus
Flagship quality CPU, GPU
Design
Connectivity
Software custmisation is no gimmick


3 things are big letdown/ answered not properly

1. Is the display protected by Crnng Gorilla Glass 3?? huaweimobileshop.com says no
2. No OIS for rear camera, Dont tell me I'm whining here considering the price and all, Its their flagship period.
3. Driver Support for their new processor and custom ROM support?

- - - Updated - - -

Some reviews pointed that it takes stunning pictures. Feast yourself with this review

Huawei Honor 6 Review: new flagship smartphone with Kirin 920 octa-core processor | GizmoChina – China Phones, Tablets , Gadgets News And Review

- - - Updated - - -

*techpp.com/2014/09/30/huawei-honor-6-review/


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 3, 2014)

amjath said:


> This phone definitely caught my attention, reviews are all positive
> 
> Pros:
> 
> ...



Well the price is 20k, they have to cut corners somewhere, does any sub20k phone have OIS ? let me know ,it could be an expensive addon , perhaps we will be able to see it more in the next gen of mid tier phones 
and Ascend series were the flagship phones of Huawei till now,  wasnt it? P6 comes to mind, and this phone doesnt have their latest soc either ,which is kirin 925 and found in ascend mate 7

im not sure about custom rom and all , being a custom soc , they may not be releasing much documentation, like exynos etc
the bootloader seems unlockable though, there is a thread in Xda


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Well the price is 20k, they have to cut corners somewhere, does any sub20k phone have OIS ? let me know ,it could be an expensive addon , perhaps we will be able to see it more in the next gen of mid tier phones
> and Ascend series were the flagship phones of Huawei till now,  wasnt it? P6 comes to mind, and this phone doesnt have their latest soc either ,which is kirin 925 and found in ascend mate 7
> 
> im not sure about custom rom and all , being a custom soc , they may not be releasing much documentation, like exynos etc
> the bootloader seems unlockable though, there is a thread in Xda


I said forget the price look in flagship perspective never mind.

I checked xda for boot loader related thread, yes it unlockable but no word on cm


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah i got it, its just that even among flagship phones OIS hasnt made much inroads  even iphone 6 has only digital ,motox doesnt have it too nor does OPO/Mi4 
the cheapest phone with OIS is nexus 5? isnt it? 
When you look at all those chinese cheap smart phones , there isnt much phones with OIS , must be related to its cost 
Well my impression is , this is good mid ranger phone , defintely not a flagship contender
AnandTech | Huawei Honor 6 Review
the review realy pushes it to the limit


----------



## amjath (Oct 3, 2014)

^ I downgrade this device to Mid range phone after reading this review, So 20k is not justified, ~15k should be the price

Huawei has many innovation in Honor 6 like battery technology, Display downgrade as per user interest to save 20% battery etc but the device is not delivered much to support it.

- - - Updated - - -

This guy says "mediocre camera" other says it is great. Looking at the picture I have to disagree with anandtech


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 3, 2014)

Here you go another review from c4etech
Huawei Honor 6 Review (Octa Core | 5" Full HD | 3GB RAM) - YouTube


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2014)

Its coming soon in Flipkart

and they list Gorilla Glass 3 

Flipkart Thematic Store


*Q:* Is the GPU Mali T628MP4 better than Adreno 330?

I am waiting for Mi4 and if this phone outshines Mi4 then I will change my mind 

- - - Updated - - -



kamikaz said:


> Here you go another review from c4etech
> Huawei Honor 6 Review (Octa Core | 5" Full HD | 3GB RAM) - YouTube



Hmm..its Gorilla glass display
and reviewers says India variant will have single SIM (this is sad)


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 4, 2014)

Nope I don't think it can outshine mi4 in any way, the total performance of sd801 is much more refined than this


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 4, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> Nope I don't think it can outshine mi4 in any way, the total performance of sd801 is much more refined than this


a head to head to comparison with  Mi4 will be excellent
also I would expect Mi4 price to be lower then 20k


----------



## $hadow (Oct 4, 2014)

Their UI need some serious trimming.


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 5, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Their UI need some serious trimming.



Custom Roms


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> Custom Roms



So there are custom roms for Huawei phones i thought they rarely exists and coz of this reason I never suggested anyone to buy Huawei I better check out XDA


----------



## amjath (Oct 9, 2014)

$hadow said:


> So there are custom roms for Huawei phones i thought they rarely exists and coz of this reason I never suggested anyone to buy Huawei I better check out XDA



old huawei phones have unofficial ROM support, custom support is questionable in future android updates


----------



## $hadow (Oct 9, 2014)

amjath said:


> old huawei phones have unofficial ROM support, custom support is questionable in future android updates



ok, now I got it. So there is still no official devs working for Huawei phones.


----------



## abirthedevil (Oct 10, 2014)

The Kirin processor is the only problem here, even if it performs well don't expect very many major android updates in the long run and almost no support when it comes to custom ROM's so you are stuck with funky UI Huawei decide to throw at you.


----------



## amjath (Oct 10, 2014)

^ also devs dont like dual sim phones
^is that a myth


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Oct 10, 2014)

Kirin processor is good, but it wins over Snapdragon 801 only in Antutu. And most of the "real world benchmarks" are kinda affected by RAM too,  and since this runs on 3GB, performance gets a good boost and Kirin takes all the credit.(Other snapdragons tested had 2 GB ram).
On the other hand it loses a lot on graphic benchmarks, due to the Malit604 GPU. Not Kirin's fault tho...


Kirin is like Exynos. Good but not great.


----------



## abirthedevil (Oct 11, 2014)

Yea once you use snapdragons you understand the difference, real world performance is so good, no hassles no lag, just works. I dont care for benchmarks these days as mostly all chips manage to stack up the numbers but real world, day to day performance is the key. Btw in my experience exynos chips are pretty bad and are responsible for the problems that plague samsung devices. 

Also in response to a previous post- devs dont like dual sim devices thats not true but its just that most devs are based out of US and europe where dual sim devices are hardly available so they can't really develop for devices they dont have. Btw the Honor 6 selling is India is dual sim or single? I believe in china Huawei sell the dual sim version.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 14, 2014)

abirthedevil said:


> Btw the Honor 6 selling is India is dual sim or single? I believe in china Huawei sell the dual sim version.



Here they launched Single Sim..


----------



## kamikaz (Oct 14, 2014)

The reviews ok flipkart are overwhelmingly positive


----------



## $hadow (Oct 14, 2014)

kamikaz said:


> The reviews ok flipkart are overwhelmingly positive



I will wait for a proper review o YouTube.


----------



## RohanM (Oct 15, 2014)

Guys also check.. honor 3c... looks good...


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 15, 2014)

Is huawei a good company? After checking flipkart it seems its not that popular.


----------



## amjath (Oct 15, 2014)

Reloaded said:


> Is huawei a good company? After checking flipkart it seems its not that popular.


It is one of the top manufacturers in China but since they didn't follow xiaomi's strategy still their presence is less known. Also they don't seem to be more interested as xiaomi.

Sorry I'm wrong they are 3rd in global shipment 
Huawei - Huawei Consumer Business Group Ranked Third in Global Smartphone Shipments in 2013 - Press - News

To impress few more people they need to release snapdragon phones in a competitive price. Or promising news about support for their new processor.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 16, 2014)

.................


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 17, 2014)

^^which is that shooting game with nice graphics?


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 17, 2014)

.................


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 20, 2014)

.........


----------

